# Is FTO EMT training this tough in other depts?



## EMTeastman (Jan 28, 2015)

I just got hired with a BLS company in the SF Bay Area in CA called ProTransport-1. It was a rigorous interview process in which we had to take a written test, pt assessment, and oral interview. I graduated top of my EMT class, so I had no problem getting in. Once I finally started my FTO training shifts, I was pretty shocked at how difficult they made it on trainees. We had 3 FTO training days. The first day our FTO and partner showed us the ropes, and we got to watch most of it. The second day we had to do most of it on our own without any help. And on the third day, we were completely on our own, and receive pretty much no help or advice from the FTO or our partner.

Despite having all the right training, plus experience (I've worked as a standby EMT for about four months), I felt completely unprepared for BLS. I don't know if my FTO just didn't teach me well, but on day 3, I received a lot of criticism. I did most things right, but there was just so much to remember. Using the radio, rig checks, ePCRs, reading documents, plus so many little things that are hard to remember, even for someone like me, who has a very good memory. I've been scheduled for a fourth day of FTO because I wasn't perfect on day three, and I'm nervous that if I don't perform perfectly, I will be let go. I've heard that these certain FTOs have a low pass rate for trainees, but that seems kind of ludacris to me. I mean, it's BLS. It's not even 911. So I'm not sure if every job's training is this tough, or the FTOs just like getting a power trip from making it difficult.

Is FTO training for BLS this tough in other departments? I thought BLS would be super easy. I mean, for $11.70 an hour, they sure expect a lot from us. But I've only known this one company, so input from others would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## MedicRx (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow, that sounds harsh. I've seen processes like this in the local 911 agencies, but never in IFT. As a matter of fact, the only training you really do for one of our local IFTs is a stretcher demonstration, where you take the power stretcher out of the truck and put it back in. After that, you're put with your partner and learn the rest on the job, providing you have all of your current certifications and licenses. While I feel this is woefully inadequate, it's pretty much the standard when it comes to for-profit companies in the area. Sad state of affairs... I'm sorry you're having a hard time, but I'm sure you'll pass. Perhaps they're just testing your resolve? Good luck with your new job!


----------



## Angel (Jan 28, 2015)

you probably have a crappy FTO. The max youll get is 5 days. It is a lot of information at once, but you will learn and fine tune it as you work more shifts. Your partners will/should help you out. It IS a lot of information but you should do fine. Ask lots of questions, if your FTO is nitpicky then it probably wont matter what you do. In general, as long as your PCR is billable and you dont forget the face sheet youll be fine.
I havent worked there in a while but it does get easier.
As far as other companies, Ive had it more difficult where wed have to remember 22 posting locations, or names and addresses of facilities, how to get there (by memory), street names and directions ect. So it can be harder, then again, it could be easier. Dont give up!

ETA: if you need to make a list of what to do when, do it! id keep notes and study them or when checking in at the beginning of shift (not sure if its the same or not) write it all down, in order so you wont forget. Practice out loud, ask or listen to other crews...whatever works for you.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 28, 2015)

That's just a crappy FTO they are supposed to teach you and assist you.  Sounds like they lack leadership skills or are burnt out.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 28, 2015)

That sounds pretty harsh for only 3 days but yes it could be harder as Anjel said, and as mine was but I had 5 days.

Show enthusiasm to improve, take notes, ask questions, don't sweat it. If you get in the weeds request a new FTO.


----------



## EMTeastman (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks, guys! It's nice to know that this isn't the norm. I'm just going to study a bunch before my FTO shift tomorrow, and do my best! My FTO really is good and helps me a ton, I just think the way they teach doesn't complement my learning style. They way they discourage me from asking questions is what trips me up the most. Oh well, gotta deal with it, right? Anyways, thanks again everyone! Excellent input.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 28, 2015)

EMTeastman said:


> Thanks, guys! It's nice to know that this isn't the norm. I'm just going to study a bunch before my FTO shift tomorrow, and do my best! My FTO really is good and helps me a ton, I just think the way they teach doesn't complement my learning style. They way they discourage me from asking questions is what trips me up the most. Oh well, gotta deal with it, right? Anyways, thanks again everyone! Excellent input.


They should be open to questioning.   
If they dont know the answer they should be able to find the answer for you.


----------



## RefriedEMT (Jan 29, 2015)

Yea I can empathize with you cuz my first day of training my FTO was obviously burnt out....by my 3rd day he had quit to get some easy 9-5 job. Honestly I didn't care that he quit but he barely taught me anything which ill-prepared me for the rest of my training. It also did not help since most of the FTO's were very stingy and seemed as though they couldn't just take a chill pill. Another thing that was honestly funny was one PT was having SOB with some wheezing and my FTO told me she was "faking it" and she was calling 911 all the time, I ignored him and continued to treat her...she ended up having bronchitis. So to me personally no matter how many years some people have in EMS does not make them a good FTO, they need the leadership skills to go with that EXP.


----------

